# Crimson Trace won't fit ???



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got my Crimson Trace . Went to install it on my CZ Compact and with the side panels installed the top part where the laser is, is about 1/4inch from the frame. If I get the top part w/laser flush against the frame the grip panel is way off. Am I doing something wrong or are the grips faulty.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd suggest you call whoever you bought it from or CT and be sure that you've bought the correct model.

I have 3 CT's on my guns and the all fit like a glove.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree whole heartedly with the prvious poster!!!

RCG


----------

